# Here's a picture of my Psychlo.....



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

......leaning up against a tree in rural China.

(It's 245PM on a Tuesday and I have nothing better to do. Sorry. but thanks for looking.)


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Very nice...that's the first one I've seen with couplers...fantastic.


----------

